# Air/Dry Aged Ribeyes



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

All this talk about steak lately has me hankering for a good piece of grilled flesh. 

So with that in mind, I picked up a 4 pack of 1" thick ribeyes from Sam's and have them aging in the basement fridge for a "thank you" steak dinner on Saturday. 

Let's just say that I can't wait until Saturday!!! :P   

Tim


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Brian,

I lined a cookie sheet with paper towels and placed the steaks on a wire rack so air can circulate all around the meat. I turn them over on the 6's...6 a.m and again at 6 p.m. I'm going to age them for about 5 days like this and then cook them about 3 to 4 minutes a side on a 500* or so fire.


----------



## Finney (Jan 16, 2007)

Good deal.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2007)

Does aging like that add more flavor?


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Nick,

From what I understand, it concentrates the beef flavor by pushing out the water. Kind of the same reason you cook sauces down to evaporate moisture to concentrate the flavors.

This is the very first time that I have done this, but I've been told that it's a similar method that high end steak places use for their steaks. I also understand that this makes the steak more tender. 

Another thing that I was told was not to put anything on the meat while it's aging or the meat will cure instead of age.

Tim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2007)

if you don't die, please let me know so I can try it!!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Captain,

The friend of mine that shared this technique uses it all the time. So I don't thin that I'll croak any time soon!


Here's a great link about dry aging beef, and just about every thing else you can think of about meat of any sort...

http://www.askthemeatman.com/dry_aged_beef.htm

Tim


----------



## Griff (Jan 16, 2007)

Carolina

If you do die, can I have your firearms?

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> From what I understand, it concentrates the beef flavor by pushing out the water. Kind of the same reason you cook sauces down to evaporate moisture to concentrate the flavors.
> 
> ...



Tim, please post the results. I'm curious to see this. If it looks okay, I'll try it on my wife first!


----------



## Finney (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh come on guys.... It works.  
More beefy flavor.  More tender steak.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 16, 2007)

Aging takes place when the side is on the hook in the reefer. If you don't die, let me know. I'll get Finney to try it


----------



## Finney (Jan 16, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Aging takes place when the side is on the hook in the reefer. If you don't die, let me know. I'll get Finney to try it



Go read you Alton Brown book.... you can dry age at home.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Aging takes place when the side is on the hook in the reefer. If you don't die, let me know. I'll get Finney to try it



Aging can happen many different ways. 

Individual steaks should be aged this way for no more than 5 days, and no less than 3 days. 

I am married with a 6 yr old daughter. I would never do anything that wasn't safe. Trust me, a lot of research went into this before I committed. 

I will post pics and results when done.

Tim


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Finney,

Who is that in the pic you have?

Tim


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Finney,
> 
> Who is that in the pic you have?
> 
> Tim



Theloneous Monk....  Greatest Jazz pianist ever.   _Don't even try to argue the point._


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

No arguing the point here. The pic has a lot of soul. Was just curious. My wife is a phtographer.

Tim


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> *No arguing the point here.* The pic has a lot of soul. Was just curious. My wife is a phtographer.
> 
> Tim



That was more for the Woodman 'types'.  But not Woodman, per se.


----------

